# Yba-2 questions!



## chris9723 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello all! I have this similar yba-2a.
Been scouring the forums for mods to make this the best guitar use amp I can.
Reading a lot about “slope resistors”
Can’t seem to figure out where it is located.
This photo isn’t my amp, but mine is bone stock.
Would anyone be able/willing to
Point out left to right, what the best cap values would be?
My goal is to have the cleanest tone I can across the board, not into crunch or dirt as much.
FWIW this is the 6v6 3 control model.
As well I’ve read that a negative feedback can clean it up. Is it possible on this amp? And if so where would it be inserted? I’m assuming off of a 6v6 pin to output?
I know the purists will say leave it stock, but I want to make it my own.
Thanks so much in advance, I’m learning.


----------



## traynor (Sep 14, 2012)

Put a 12Ay7 in the first slot and enjoy. The amp is so basic you won't be able to make it into something else. If you want it to sound clean, don't turn it up. The slope resistor(220K) is the one after the .047 that is coming off of pin 6 of the first tube. If upload I sent works your amp is the one in the middle that only uses one triode of the first tube.


----------

